
In Defence of J.K. Rowling - joopxiv
https://medium.com/@wqorwell/in-defence-of-j-k-rowling-bf3bf37cee06
======
scalablenotions
This seems like someone whose life this doesn't affect wondering why everyone
can't just "sit above it all" and approach the topic without emotion, as if it
isn't calling their identity and humanity into question and completely
emotionally exhausting them

------
t0mmyb0y
I would say the biggest issue here is that anyone cares what a hack has to
say. Public court records show she stole the HP crap stories.

------
dangus
Good one. She’s still a TERF.

The biggest problem with JK Rowling is nobody asked her.

Nobody ever asked her what her opinion was of trans people.

She literally, out of nowhere, started blasting out her opinions about a group
of people that have nothing to do with her. Nobody provoked her. She just
started with occasional retweets, graduated to tweets, and now writes whole
essays about the subject.

Being calm and well-reasoned and doing some research isn’t really an excuse. A
lot of people who have opinions that harm other people based on their race or
identity can come up with research and sound educated, or even be educated.

People make racist arguments about Black people in America based on things
like crime statistics, and they even sound educated and intelligent while
doing so.

In my view, all the research she cites is used as a retroactive justification
for her underlying and unjustified fear of trans people. The evidence of that
is that she talked about being a sexual assault survivor in her anti-trans
manifesto. Again, not related to being trans, just TERF bathroom fear
rhetoric.

Rejecting her bullshit is not an example society of going off the deep end
into some oppressive world that rejects well-reasoned debate. She’s not being
oppressed by the government or censored. We are all free to call her what _we
believe_ she is: a TERF who won’t shut the fuck up about trans people who have
nothing to do with her and her privileged billionaire life.

(And as a disclosure, I have read her entire essay, the first one she posted a
few weeks back. I read that whole stupid thing. I’m not speaking out of
ignorance on the subject. You really can’t argue with her because you’d be
arguing with someone who isn’t speaking in good faith.)

~~~
zzleeper
Honest question: what the fuck is TERF? I opened wikipedia, and I'm none the
wiser:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TERF](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TERF)

> an acronym for trans-exclusionary radical feminist. Coined in 2008,[1] the
> term was originally applied to a minority of feminists espousing sentiments
> that other feminists consider transphobic, such as the rejection of the
> assertion that trans women are women, the exclusion of trans women from
> women's spaces, and opposition to transgender rights legislation. The
> meaning has since expanded to refer more broadly to people with trans-
> exclusive views who may have no involvement with radical feminism

So is it just women who hate trans folks, or?

~~~
scalablenotions
Someone who considers trangender women undeserving of feminist support

